# Raw Feeders - What Bowl Do You Use?



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I know that a lot of raw feeders forego the bowl and feed on the ground, a towel, a tray, in a crate, or any number of other things. Because of who I live with, cleaning up after my dog eats raw is a concern, and I happily comply. However, I'd like to start feeding from a large bowl to make the cleaning even easier on myself. (I currently feed on a boot tray and wipe it down afterwards.

I'm planning on a stainless steel bowl, but am curious about what you all think about size(volume), whether to have the non-skid rubber on the bottom, even the height of the bowl lip. (and any other advice you might like to share) 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Stainless bowls with rounded bottoms. My dogs would prefer to eat off a flat surface. Most of the time they take the food out of the bowl, drop it on the floor or ground before rebite.







the rubber bottom is long gone....


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I love these.

I do not even remove the rubber ring before washing, and they do just fine in the dishwasher.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I use these in the 32oz size:

http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=fea...1FzcMYSkrE1b-h93wbw1ddwwJs8Oc?var_id=36-19237

They have weighted bottoms, come in different colors, are dishwasher safe, are non skid, and the wife thinks they are cute.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I use a big stainless steel bowl... problem is all my dogs pull their food out of the bowl onto the floor anyways lol. Anyway you can feed in a crate then wipe down the bottom after to make the other person comfortable? I use 50/50 vinegar water mix to clean up after raw but warm soapy water works too.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Stainless bowl....but when I give her a chicken quarter or other larger "chunk" of raw...I put down a towel and let her consume the item off the towel...she does stay on the towel with the food...that took minimal training.


SuperG


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

my dog eats in the crate, it's open though, I don't crate him. and I use the buckets that hang on the wall. he takes the food out and eats on the bed inside the crate. I don't clean anything. once in a blue I will wipe the bed. he sleeps in my bed. I guess I'm a pig.


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

My dog eats off of a old dinner plate on a raised platform I built.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

It sounds like 2-3 quarts is the way to go, and having some rubber isn't a problem. Thank you all!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I use a pyrex glass dish.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

mkinttrim said:


> My dog eats off of a old dinner plate on a raised platform I built.


FYI, raised bowls are linked to increased risk of bloat


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Stainless and no matter the size of the bowl they pick up what ever I feed them and drop it into their crate first.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

blackshep said:


> FYI, raised bowls are linked to increased risk of bloat


That's been debunked IIRC


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

David Winners said:


> That's been debunked IIRC


 No, it's a published study on the AVMA website


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.2000.217.1492?

"Approximately 20 and 52% of cases of GDV among the large breed and giant breed dogs, respectively, were attributed to having a raised feed bowl."


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

blackshep said:


> http://avmajournals.avma.org/doi/abs/10.2460/javma.2000.217.1492?
> 
> "Approximately 20 and 52% of cases of GDV among the large breed and giant breed dogs, respectively, were attributed to having a raised feed bowl."


interesting. I saw raised bowls recommended to prevent bloat. 

I guess I don't understand how it prevents nor causes it. is it the way the neck is bent or?


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I believe so. I think it has to do with them swallowing air.

There are people who feed horses with hay nets to either slow them down, reduce mess/wastage, or keep them from ingesting dirt/bedding.

But this can cause them to cough, because it opens up their windpipe and they tend to inhale the dust particles more than if they eat off the ground.

I always look at it as feeding in the position that nature intended them to eat. Horses graze and eat off the ground and wolves aren't fed in elevated bowls.


----------

